# qqtimer color (black)



## Regisiew (Jun 18, 2010)

Okay, i really like qqtimer, except for the fact that it's been black for a while, and it's just..really unappealing to me? Is there a way to change the color scheme, im turning freaking emo lol


----------



## Innocence (Jun 18, 2010)

Go to options, and then invert. Black is way better once you're used to it though. Less screen light on your cube.


----------



## Regisiew (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 18, 2010)

Yea, I used black for a while, and when I suddenly switched to white I was like 'ARGH! MY EYES!!'


----------



## Samania (Jun 18, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Yea, I used black for a while, and when I suddenly switched to white I was like 'ARGH! MY EYES!!'



Lol, this happens to me. 

I like black more for some reason.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 18, 2010)

It sucks when you reset your times sometimes the color will change.


----------

